# Another first comp question



## monty3777 (May 7, 2008)

The comp I am entering is at a resort hotel. They have rooms available in the hotel for teams if they want them. The question I have is would you recommend getting a room so that we can take turns sleeping - or would we end up not really using the room at all? 

The manager also noted that teams would have access to locker facilities so there would be places to freshen up.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 7, 2008)

Sweet, take the room.  As long as you have someone you can trust tending the pit, get the sleep.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (May 7, 2008)

Depends on how much you trust your partners when you are sleeping


----------



## Bruce B (May 7, 2008)

I never close my eyes when Uncle Bubba is around.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 7, 2008)

Bruce could fall asleep next to a freight train...wait, he did...at the Royal. :roll:   

Honest to God, the man can sleep anywhere.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (May 7, 2008)

Take the room, AND the towels!


----------



## Rag1 (May 7, 2008)

GoodSmokeBBQ said:
			
		

> Depends on how much you trust your partners when you are sleeping



Jeez, you can't leave your wife to get some sleep? Somebody snaking around out there?


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (May 8, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> GoodSmokeBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was talking about pit control.. but now you got me thinking


----------



## WalterSC (May 9, 2008)

Well I personally stay in the Pit area during comps myself . If we got a room it would be for my wife and whoever wanted to use it. It would drive me nuts to be away from the pit , its not that I dont trust any of my team or anything like that . Thats why we got our camp chairs , I can take cat naps while the others are watching the temps.


----------



## Big Ron1 (May 9, 2008)

Not much feels better than a hot shower after a hot day of a TX comp.  I would take the room.


----------



## Diva Q (May 12, 2008)

I sleep right next to the pits always between 2-5 am always

I won't go to a hotel or anything.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2008)

I only rent a room on Saturday night.  That's because most of our comps are a minimum of 200-250 miles away or more.  I've never been able to get any use out of a room on Friday night, we're just too busy to take a break.

A Saturday night hotel room however allows us to take our time breaking down the site, partake in any of the festivities at the comps and get a good non-barbecue meal and most importantly a good nights sleep before heading home on Sunday morning.  If you have a long drive home and your budget is limited (whose isn't) spend the money on Saturday night and I think you'll find you'll get a lot more use and enjoyment out of the room and the comp that way.


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I sleep right next to the pits always between 2-5 am always
> 
> I won't go to a hotel or anything.


While Vlad tends them between 2-5


----------



## monty3777 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the input folks! I really do appreciate it.


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2008)

Monty...get the room...you wont' be sleeping in it..but if its close to the comp...you will be willing to kill for a shower.


----------



## Rag1 (May 12, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Monty...get the room...you wont' be sleeping in it..but if its close to the comp...you will be willing to kill for a shower.



Hell, we'd kill to get Wittdog and Uncle Bubba a shower.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2008)

Together?


----------



## monty3777 (May 12, 2008)

What is this, the Bravo Channel Web Forum?


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 13, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would have to get a Broke Back' camera for the event . . . but I digress . . .

Wittdog does have a very valid point on the shower thing - whether to be taken alone or with the companion of your choice   - competitions are a taxing event, and the competitors do have a tendancy to become a bit . . . um . . . err . . . how do I say this politely . . .  :roll:  . . . lets just say 'less than fresh' smelling!  A shower also offers a revitalizing short break for the competitor!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 14, 2008)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got that right. Any one ever notice that at the award ceremony it smells like a rest room at a truck stop?


----------

